# Nat



## nouser (14. Oktober 2002)

kurze frage

was is ne nat was macht ne nat???

kann mir doch bestimmt einer weiterhelfen oder?


----------



## Dunsti (14. Oktober 2002)

NAT steht für "NETWORK ADRESS TRANSLATION" also eine Netzwerkadressumsetzung.

die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von Windows macht sowas z.B. 


Dunsti


----------



## DarkLordSilver (14. Oktober 2002)

jepp sie tut einfach die adressen der externen IP auf die interne IP übersetzen ...das ist z.b. auch das was manche router können... wenn du ein TCP packet an das internet schickst tut nat einfach deine IP die im internen netz hast ausradieren und die erxterne die der router oder der pc mit ICS hat einsezten..dann geht das raus und wenn die antwort kommt bzw das anwortpaket, tut NAT die exteren IP wieder zur internen umwandlen und das packe entsprechen weiterleiten


----------



## Strider (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nouser _
> *kurze frage
> 
> was is ne nat was macht ne nat???
> ...



NAT setzt Deine (mehreren) interneprivaten im Internet nicht gültige LAN-IP Adresse auf die eine öffentliche im Internet gültige Adresse um, die die Teletubbies (bzw. Dein Provider) Dir jedesmal neu verpassen (dynamische IP), wenn Du Online gehst.
Darum ist es ja auch nicht ganz einfach, wenn jemand über das Internet mit Deinem Rechner kommunizieren will. Normalerweise müsstest Du ihm erst mal mitteilen, welche IP-Adresse Dir die Teletubbies (oder welcher Provider auch immer) gerade zugewiesen hat.
Hilfe bieten Dienste wid DynDNS, die quasi als Vermittlungsstelle fungieren.
Hope that helps!

Cya -

Strider


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Oktober 2002)

höööööööö biste dir da sicher ?!?! dny dns ist doch einfach ein dienst der dir einen domainnamen zuweisen kann wenn du ne dynamische IP hast.. -> DSL und kabel usw. und jedesmal wenn du ne neue IP kriegst beim einwählen, dann reggt dyndns das und tut das entsprechend vermerken .. das bringt nacher den vorteil das du sone URL hast wie http://www.blabal.dyndns.org...... und nicht ne ip wie 228.12.48.25 ^^


----------

